# Best stain remover?



## SawFairy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey guys....I'm gonna try my first "big" project! My dad got an old phonograph(sp) at a yard sale a while back and it needs all the old stain taken off of it....cause someone started doing it and stopped.

My question is....whats the best way to take all of that stain off??? I started sanding today after class and I sanded until my arm felt like it would fall off! Ive never had anything that hard to take off.

Would that liquid paint remover do the job? or am i gonna have problems trying to get all that remover off of the wood when im done? I really dont wanna screw this up. Any help would be great!

Carly


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

First try a chemical stripper. Start off with a waterbase one, like Citristrip. If that doesn't do it you may have to go to a stronger one, which would be an MC (methylene chloride) stripper. Very toxic, and following directions to the "T" for any stripper is essential.












 







.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Follow cabinetmans advice. Make sure to wear gloves and eye protection when using stripper (I was going to say when stripping, but that sounded wrong :blink. Once the stripper has done it's thing, then it's time to sand. Depending upon the piece, you may have to use some wood bleach too.

Good luck.


----------



## Cracker749 (Sep 1, 2010)

Every time I have to strip down a piece I use a scraper. As long as you keep a sharp edge, it goes quickly.


----------



## Bryanatkinson (Jun 23, 2011)

If the stripper does not work and the stain penetrated into the inner wood, the gives hydrogen peroxide a try.

In my lab there are many times that we can't remove the color off some objects. Hydrogen peroxide always help.
Also please be careful about this chemical. Even it's not toxic it could mess your project up.


----------



## SawFairy (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! I think i'll try to find that citristrip stuff this weekend or something like it. Ill just have to see what Lowes or home depot has.

Ill be sure to wear gloves and safety glasses while stripping...LOL

Carly


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Feb 18, 2009)

Forty years ago I picked up a parted-out mantle clock in a basket for $15. The case had been dip-stripped and was a mess. I used a two-part bleach system that turned the case pure white.

Sanding the case was a chore because of the curves, nooks and crannies. Turned out real smooth.

Hit that sucker with some walnut stain and immediately said, "Uh-oh". It was cherry. :sad:

A good friend was an amateur clock restorer and he re-bushed the works and it's been running perfectly all these years.

Almost every time it chimes I'm reminded to always check everything at least twice!


----------

